# Problem beim Installieren von FusionSound



## woni (15. Februar 2007)

Ich wollte gerade Fusion Sound installieren, das hat aber nicht wirlich geklappt.
Bei DirectFB gibts ab Version 1.0.0-rc2 auch das selbe Problem, jetzt hab ich aber rc1 versucht, und das funktionierte einwandfrei.
Die Fehlermeldung die bei FusionSound-0.9.25 kommt:

also "sh ./configure" hat funktioniert, aber bei make scheitert es


```
In file included from ifusionsoundmusicprovider_vorbis.c:33:
/usr/local/include/directfb/direct/types.h:53:2: warning: #warning bool definition herein is not 100% compliant, add AC_CHECK_HEADERS(stdbool.h) to your configure.in or define HAVE_STDBOOL_H or NO_WARN_STDBOOL.
ifusionsoundmusicprovider_vorbis.c: In function 'Construct':
ifusionsoundmusicprovider_vorbis.c:933: error: implicit declaration of function 'direct_stream_fopen'
make[4]: *** [ifusionsoundmusicprovider_vorbis.lo] Fehler 1
make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/daniel/FusionSound-0.9.25/interfaces/IFusionSoundMusicProvider'
make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/daniel/FusionSound-0.9.25/interfaces/IFusionSoundMusicProvider'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/daniel/FusionSound-0.9.25/interfaces'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/daniel/FusionSound-0.9.25'
make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2
```

Wäre nett wenn hier jemand weiter weiß

woni


----------

